# Heyy!! All the way from Belgium...



## cha_mira (Jun 15, 2007)

hey everyone,
I thought why not sing in ? it will keep my english writhing up to date( so if you see mistakes correct me please ! )
i'm vicky just turned this year 18, i've been riding horses for 10 years now , and still loving every moment of it !!!
At the moment i live with my parents in Belgium, last year i build a stable , with all my savings that i had... normaly the money was for bying my car but i spend it all building my stable ofcours my dad did the most of the work.

I've got 1 horse , but he's special ! Charlie is a Belgium warmblood Horse , but that doesn't make him special... it's his karacter ... he is verry smart and it's like he can smell if you're scared from miles away, If he doesn't like you he will show it !!

Charlie had been on his own for a half a year because i can't afford an other horse, but the positive side is he sees me as he's best mate... when i first had him he was scared of everything, now he's the leading horse, when we go at on walks with young horses who have never been out. it took a while to get his confidence up, but now we trust eachother 100%.

Okok i know i'm talking to much but that's me  
here is a picture of me and my horse


----------



## cha_mira (Jun 15, 2007)

sorry i must have pushed twice can one of my topic be deleted ?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Vicky. (I've deleted your duplicate post) :wink: 

Your horse Charlie looks gorgeous.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome

Charlie is gorgeous!

You said to correct your english you spelt character like karacter- its character..............is that what you wanted?


----------



## lovemydwb (May 24, 2007)

Gorgeous horse, keep up the good work!


----------

